# Diese miesen Wurzelpassagen



## giftzwerg83w (2. August 2010)

Hey ihr, 

ich fahre noch nicht lange MTB und habe bei mir im Flachland einige trails entdeckt. Problem für mich sind einige Wurzeln, über die ich mich einfach nur abwärts traue. Dahinter geht es witterungsbedingt 10-20cm abwärts und ich hab einfach Schiss vor nem Sturz. 

Welche Tipps habt ihr für mich? Welche Kleinigkeiten soll ich beachten, wenn ich wieder wie ein ängstlicher Teeny vor so nem Wurzelteil stehe und mich nicht runtertraue?


----------



## Billybob (2. August 2010)

popo nach hinten und rantasten... mir machen diese kniffligen stellen immer mit am meisten spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (2. August 2010)

Mir mittlerweile auch das ist wie mit Treppen wenn man erstmal eine runter ist sind die meisten anderen auch kein ding mehr.
Wenn du nicht alleine Bikest dann kann sich auch einfach ein Kumpel daneben stellen der dich hält wenn du zu kippen drohst.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt Arsch nach hinten, vielleicht auch erstmal den Sattel etwas tiefer stellen.
Hier noch eine Beschreibung leider etwas anstrengend zu Lesen http://www.lentz-familie.de/mtb/stufen.html


----------



## shamalagugu (2. August 2010)

Und immer vertikal (90`Grad) auf die Wurzel zufahren. Achtung nicht zuviel nach hinten legen sonst verlierst du die Kontrolle über dein Vorderrad und hast nicht mehr genug Grip. Zentral über dem Bike bleiben und sich klein machen.


----------



## KONA_pepe (2. August 2010)

Wurzeln in Fahrtrichtung als "Anlieger" benutzen, um die Linie zu halten (falls möglich). Wenns trocken ist kann man diese meist im spitzen Wickel anfahren, wenns nass ist eher aufpassen.
Wurzeln quer zur Fahrtrichtung wenn möglich im 90° Wickel anfahren und nicht darauf lenken und großartig anbremsen. Wenns trocken ist geht dies oft gut, aber wenns nass ist...

Allgemein gesagt: nicht darauf bremsen oder lenken. 


Arsch hinter den Sattel bringt einem nicht wirklich was, da man so zu viel Traktion am VR verliert, was gerade bei Wurzeln schief gehen kann. Eine zentrale Lage is da eher optimal.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (2. August 2010)

Also ich fasse zusammen: 

Möglichst nicht AUF der Wurzel bremsen; zentral überm Rad, bei dem der Sattel mittig gestellt ist.... und dann allen Mut zusammenkratzen und los. 

Oh man, ich seh mich schon da runterfallen. Vermutlich ist es halb so wild, aber der erste Schritt ist der Schwerste


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Also ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> Möglichst nicht AUF der Wurzel bremsen; zentral überm Rad, bei dem der Sattel mittig gestellt ist.... und dann allen Mut zusammenkratzen und los.
> 
> Oh man, ich seh mich schon da runterfallen. Vermutlich ist es halb so wild, aber der erste Schritt ist der Schwerste




Ich bin da ganz bei Dir  Es wir der Moment kommen, da traust Du Dich und danach wirste denken...."och....doch so simpel" Lass Dich nur nicht unter Druck setzen von Kollegen aufm Rad, die meinen "Hey, das ist doch ganz einfach"...Nee, isses eben nicht, für DICH. Punkt! 

Fahre das Stück dann noch ein paar Mal, um Sicherheit zu bekommen. Ich bin auch so ne Bangebuchse, aber so ganz langsam trau ich mir schon vielmehr zu, als ich vor nem Jahr im Traum nicht dachte 

Und lustigerweise bini ich bis heute nur bei sehr simplen Sachen, geradeaus, ne Rille etc. gestürzt , aber nie bei solchen Schlüsselstellen


----------



## wildcat_1968 (2. August 2010)

es wurde ja schon viel richtiges gesagt, ich würde noch hinzufügen, dass Du auf Wurzeln so weich und geschmeidig sein solltest wie möglich. Durchgestreckte oder "harte" Arme und Beine haben da nichts verloren, Dein Körper muss die Wurzeln quasi "aufsaugen". Schau' Dir mal ein Video von einem Downhill-Rennen an, da sieht man wie das Rad unter den Fahrern auf- und abtanzt, die Piloten aber relativ ruhig sind - so soll das auch über Wurzeln aussehen.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (2. August 2010)

Eine von 2 "bösen" Wurzelstellen hab ich heute mit Hilfe eurer Trick schon geknackt! Hab den Rest des Trails laut rumgejubelt und damit sogar noch nen Opi mit Dackel aufgescheucht   Der hat ganz schön blöd geguckt.

Die zweite Stelle hab ich auch versucht, hab aber im letzten Moment doch vor Angst das bike wieder weggeschmissen. Hab mich nachher nur so geärgert, weil den Rest dieses trails waren dann ähnliche kantige Stellen, die ich ohne Probleme schon fahre. Nur leider war nicht mehr genug Kraft da, den Berg nochmal aufwärts zu bezwingen. 

Schon mal danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Billybob (2. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Eine von 2 "bösen" Wurzelstellen hab ich heute mit Hilfe eurer Trick schon geknackt!



dann schonmal glückwunsch dazu



giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Hab den Rest des Trails laut rumgejubelt und damit sogar noch nen Opi mit Dackel aufgescheucht   Der hat ganz schön blöd geguckt.



vergiss nur nicht dass ein/e MTBler/in in der allgemeinheit = *alle*  MTBler/innen gesehen werden... dann haut der opa nämlich so blöd guckend dem nächsten mtbler der vorbeikommt direkt seinen spazierstock in die speichen und denkt sich dann änliches.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Eine von 2 "bösen" Wurzelstellen hab ich heute mit Hilfe eurer Trick schon geknackt! Hab den Rest des Trails laut rumgejubelt und damit sogar noch nen Opi mit Dackel aufgescheucht   Der hat ganz schön blöd geguckt.
> 
> Die zweite Stelle hab ich auch versucht, hab aber im letzten Moment doch vor Angst das bike wieder weggeschmissen. Hab mich nachher nur so geärgert, weil den Rest dieses trails waren dann ähnliche kantige Stellen, die ich ohne Probleme schon fahre. Nur leider war nicht mehr genug Kraft da, den Berg nochmal aufwärts zu bezwingen.
> 
> Schon mal danke für die Tipps!





Ich kenn das Gejubel...als ich auf der Strecke des Ruhrbike-Marathons (dat lustiges Dingens zwischen den beiden Bäumen durch mit Wurzel und Kanten und bla) diese Stelle nach mehmaliger Verweigerung vorher ENDLICH gefahren bin, gabs ein lautes "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK" durch den Wald 

Und auch deine "Angststelle" wirste bald knacken, lass Dir Zeit und setz Dich nicht unter Druck, dann machst auch Spass, wenn die Erfolge, die ganze eigenen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (2. August 2010)

Keine Angst, vorm angst haben
Ich fahre zwar schon 3 Monate Street und DH hab aber immer noch Angst (ok, weniger Angst als Respekt) vor genau einer Rampe auf meinem Downhil Trail.
Das Teil ist zwar nur 70cm aber die sitzt nen Meter zu weit rechts, wenn ich mich da nicht 100% Konzentriere lande ich an einem Baum.
Die stelle fahre ich nicht gerne, aber der Rest der Strecke entschädigt für vieles.

MfG


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Keine Angst, vorm angst haben
> Ich fahre zwar schon 3 Monate Street und DH hab aber immer noch Angst (ok, weniger Angst als Respekt) [...]
> MfG



schon 3 Monate Street und DH  und doch noch Respekt ? Wenn alles richtig läuft ist der in 10 Jahren immernoch da .


----------



## LB-Biker (2. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> schon 3 Monate Street und DH  und doch noch Respekt ? Wenn alles richtig läuft ist der in 10 Jahren immernoch da .



Respekt vor 70cm, wenn ich bitten darf. 

Nee, hab ich blöd beschrieben, ich hatte auch einen Double mit nem 70cm absprung und den bin ich im Halbschlaf gesprungen, aber bei der "bösen" Rampe würde mir das dat Genick brechen.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (6. August 2010)

Ich habe gemerkt, es ist definitiv eine Sache von "in den Arsch getreten werden". War heute nicht allein unterwegs, hab zwar nicht "meine" Wurzelstelle geknackt, aber bin erstaunlich viele ohne nachdenken angegangen und habe sie bezwungen, die ich alleine niiiie im Leben gefahren wäre. 

Ich muss einfach mal nur meinen Kopf zu Hause lassen, dann funzt das


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Ich muss einfach mal nur meinen Kopf zu Hause lassen, dann funzt das



Nimm dir ein Beispiel:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Nimm dir ein Beispiel:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html



geiles video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giftzwerg83w (8. August 2010)

Sehr geil!!! Aber es ist schon dramatisch, dass der Kurze besser ist als ich  

Muss das Video mal öfter gucken, damit ich ihm nacheifern kann 

Nur die Stelle mit dem Wasser-trinken macht der Biologin in mir Sorgen.... böööse Coli-Bakterien lauern da in dem Modderwasser!


----------



## Kettenglied (8. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Nur die Stelle mit dem Wasser-trinken macht der Biologin in mir Sorgen.... böööse Coli-Bakterien lauern da in dem Modderwasser!



Tu es einfach! Trink! Der Kurze entwickelt sich jedenfalls wunderbar mit dem Zeug


----------



## Rockstaar (9. August 2010)

Mir persönlich machen Wurzeln sehr Spass!
Bremse auf und runter, allerdings solltest du auf den Wurzeln nicht bremsen oder lenken.
Versuch es erstmal wenn es trocken ist ,denn wenn es nass ist kann es sich manchmal  ganz schön kniffelig gestalten!


----------



## Shoxar (9. August 2010)

Was ist, wenn die Wurzeln massig da sind, in der Kurve liegen, evtl. gar schräg sind und unausweichlich sind (Worst Case)?
Beim letzten versuch hats mich gelegt. Und dann bin ich + das Bike erstmal den "Abgrund" runter.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. August 2010)

Ja und; glaubst du etwa der Kurze in dem Video ist noch nie gestürzt?

Der hat sicher auch mal klein angefangen.






"Have Fun"


----------



## Jaypeare (9. August 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> Ich habe gemerkt, es ist definitiv eine Sache von "in den Arsch getreten werden". War heute nicht allein unterwegs, hab zwar nicht "meine" Wurzelstelle geknackt, aber bin erstaunlich viele ohne nachdenken angegangen und habe sie bezwungen, die ich alleine niiiie im Leben gefahren wäre.



Kenn ich gut, ich bin auch so ein Schisser auf dem Bike. War schon zu alt, als ich angefangen habe, da denkt man zu viel nach .

War Anfang des Jahres mit einem Bekannten und dessen Kollegen auf dem Rennsteig-Wanderweg unterwegs. Schmodderwetter und fiese Wurzelpassagen, da hätte ich mich alleine nie rangetraut. Der Kollege sauste mit seinem Fully vorneweg und ich hab mir gesagt sch... drauf, jetzt versuch ich einfach, dranzubleiben. Erstaunlich, was das Bike alles ganz lässig von alleine macht, wenn man es nur lässt und sich primär darauf konzentriert, nicht abgeworfen zu werden.

Das war ein Augenöffner. Seitdem probiere ich mich regelmäßig gezielt an Stellen, wo ich früher abgestiegen bin - und hab plötzlich viel mehr Spaß am biken.


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2010)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn die Wurzeln massig da sind, in der Kurve liegen, evtl. gar schräg sind und unausweichlich sind (Worst Case)?
> Beim letzten versuch hats mich gelegt. Und dann bin ich + das Bike erstmal den "Abgrund" runter.



Im Zweifelsfall sehr langsam (je nach Kurvenradius), gute Reifen, wenig Druck im Reifen, (sehr) viel Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. So geht schon ziemlich viel. 
Wenn man schneller unterwegs ist Stellen zwischen den Wurzeln suchen wo bisschen Grip ist und/oder Wurzeln als Anlieger nutzen. 

Das wichtigste: Üben, üben, üben und Erfahrung. Das es einen dabei hinhaut ist normal. Danach machts ggf. Sinn sich über den Grund des Sturzes klarzuwerden. Also nicht nur "wegen des Nassen Wurzeln" sondern wirklich drüber nachdenken was genau passiert ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fat-albert (24. August 2010)

Naja, hin und wieder ein Sturz ist auch nicht schlimm. So erinnert man sich immer daran das man weiter an sich selbst arbeiten muss!


----------



## Eskmo (24. August 2010)

...ein Tipp noch "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert" 
Soll heißen, dass es in manchen Situationen besser ist die Bremse unangetastet zu lassen. Augen zu und durch! ;-)


----------



## DiabloPB (25. August 2010)

Und hinterher fahren ist gar nicht so gesund, denn dann ist es einem nachher zu schnell und legt sich erst recht. Zumindest kenne ich das vom Moped fahren und das ist nicht gesund!

Ich hatte gestern auch so ein Video gesehen, da wurde selbiges auch gesagt. Lieber selebr herran tasten denn DANN hat man auch erfolgserlebnisse weil man merkt wo man eigentlich gefahren ist und was man gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

bei wurzelpassagen ist das wichtigste: DIE LINIENWAHL
Wenn du also an eine wurzelpassage kommst, egal ob bereits bekannt oder nicht, geh das ding erstmal ab und richte dein augenmerk darauf wie du am einfachsten, sichersten und schnellsten durchkommst.
Nutze wurzeln zum beispiel als absprung um löcher oder schräge wurzeln zu überfliegen, ansonsten den druck auf beiden rädern gleichmäßig verteilen, und dem bike die chance geben die linie zu fahren (die räder werden vorallem bei nassen wurzeln zwangsläufig immer etwas verspringen)
bremsen und lenken kannst du ruhig, aber immer darauf achten, das die linie es zulässt.
Aktiv auf dem rad stehen, größere kuhlen lassen sich hervorragend pushen, dadurch gewinnst du geschwindigkeit und sicherheit.

Augen zu und durch ist für mich ehrlichgesagt keine alternative. Wenn du das gefühl hast das du bremsen musst, dann tu es, das gefühl liegt meistens richtig, darum gilt es auch sich selbst dafür zu sensibilisieren.
Eine wurzelpassage schnell zu durchfahren ist ein motorischer vorgang, der viel zu schnell von statten geht als das man ihn bewusst kontrollieren könnte, darum muss die durchfahrt als gesonderte bewegung aufgefasst werden.
Als trainingshilfe: Fahr den trail/die passage und stopp dabei die zeit. Versuche daraufhin dir die strecke bloß in gedanken zu durchfahren und nimm auch davon die zeit. Vergleiche die beiden gemessenen werte: je genauer die zeiten übereinstimmen, desto besser ist deine fähigkeit dir bewegungsabläufe einzuprägen.


----------



## Targut (30. August 2010)

Eskmo schrieb:


> ...ein Tipp noch "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert"
> Soll heißen, dass es in manchen Situationen besser ist die Bremse unangetastet zu lassen. Augen zu und durch! ;-)


Das halte ich für eine der gefährlichsten "Tipps" überhaupt.
Wenn man als Anfänger noch wenig Erfahrung hat einzuschätzen wo man die Bremse öffen darf ist man bei engem Gelände sehr rasch bei zu hohen Geschwindigkeiten,und klebt dann rasch am nächsten Baum.
Ich würde sagen am Anfang technische Passagen immer schön langsam durchfahren.
Ja es wird dann wesentlich schwerer über manche Stellen drüberzukommen ,aber da kann man nachdem die Strecke gut kennt immer noch schnell fahren.
Ansonsten immer an das eigene Maß denken,die Leute die flüssig und schnell über alles drüberbügeln haben meistens einige Jahre Erfahrung auf dem Bock.
Und diese Erfahrung muss man sich auch erstmal irgendwo erarbeiten.

Gruß ,von einem der Fahrtechnisch noch Anfänger ist.


----------



## 3xA (5. September 2010)

Also ich hab auch ein prob. nämlich ich traue mich zwar schwierigere Wurzelpassagen zu fahren aber ich habe so ein unsicheres gefühl weil ich den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliere.....

Was muss ich ändern bzw. was mache ich falsch?


----------



## BiNkZ (5. September 2010)

@ 3xa: In dem fall musst du dich wohl besser in deinem Bike "verkanten".

Ich nehme mal an du fährst Plattformpedale mit Pins ohne Clickies.
Den FUss auf dem Pedal vorne etwas mit der Ferse absenken und den Fuss auf dem hinteren Pedal vorne etwas absenken, so dass die Pedale quasi ein "V" ergeben. So kannst du dich schön im Bike "einklemmen".
Dazu findest du auch viel im Forum "Fahrtechnik".


----------



## Jetpilot (5. September 2010)

wenn die pedale immer orthogonal zur wirkenden kraft stehen, rutscht du sicher nicht weg. Also bei steilen wurzelpassagen pedale sogar etwas gegen die fahrtrichtung stellen.


----------



## 3xA (6. September 2010)

OK, danke werde es versuchen!


----------

